# Falsche Amazon mail mit Exe Datei im Anhang!



## antikfreak (23 Juli 2015)

Den Anhang lasse ich mal weg! Hier die Mail im Anschluss:

Rechnung über Ihre Amazon Produktanzeigen und Amazon Gesponserte Produkte bei Amazon.de [07/2015]


Guten Tag,

anbei senden wir Ihnen die elektronisch erstellte Steuerrechnung für den Monat 05/2015 als PDF-Dokument.

*Dringend! Sie müssen 7.346,00 EUR Steuer für Amazon-Dienste bezahlen. Wir haben Ihnen die Rechnung angelegt. Wir bitten Sie, die Rechnung herunterzuladen und zu lesen. Für die Bezahlung haben 
Sie 72 Stunden Zeit. Falls nicht, werden wir Ihren Amazon-Konto schließen.*


Bitte melden Sie sich in Ihrem Verkäuferkonto in Seller Central an, um sich im Bereich „Berichte“ über den Link 
„Steuerdokumente“ die Übersicht für Ihr Konto anzeigen zu lassen oder Kopien anderer Steuerrechnungen anzufordern.

Falls Sie dazu weitere Fragen haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an unseren Verkäuferservice.

Freundliche Grüße
Amazon Services Europe

Eine qualifizierte digitale Signatur wurde dieser elektronischen Rechnung beigefügt.Um das Zertifikat als vertrauenswürdig 
einzustufen, gehen Sie bitte wie folgt vor:
1. Klicken Sie auf "Unterschriftsfenster" rechts oben.
2. Es öffnet sich das Unterschriftsmenü. Erweitern Sie dort das Drop-Down Menü, blenden Sie die Unterschriftseigenschaften 
ein und klicken Sie auf "Zertifikat des Ausstellers anzeigen".
3. Klicken Sie in der Zertifikatanzeige auf den Reiter "Vertrauenswürdigkeit" und anschließend auf "Zu vertrauenswürdigen 
Zertifikaten hinzufügen". Bestätigen Sie mit "OK".
4. Stellen Sie in der Box "Kontakteinstellungen importieren" sicher, dass die Option "Dieses Zertifikat als 
vertrauenswürdigen Stamm verwenden" ausgewählt ist, klicken Sie auf "OK" und bestätigen Sie erneut mit "OK".


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juli 2015)

Da hat Amazon schon eine Info an die eingatragenen User dort versendet. 
Ich habe zumindest von amazon schon einen Hinweis bekommen, dass die derartige Mails nicht versenden und kein Anhang geöffnet werden soll.


----------



## antikfreak (23 Juli 2015)

Also ich hab noch nichts oder wir haben es übersehen, es gibt Tage da kommt von den diversen Marktplätzen soviel an Mail, da mag es untergegangen sein.


----------

